# integrated lan problem [ASUS P5K]



## activated1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi, after the bios update the integrated lan card doesn't work properly under Windows (XP,Vista,W7). The DHCP assigns an address but I can't connect to the internet. Vista and W7 show local connectivity. I tried reinstalling the drivers with no success. I thought that the lan card is dead but after starting Ubuntu I saw that it works without a problem. What is the issue here it works under linux but not under windows?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

Do you have updated drivers?


----------



## activated1 (Jan 17, 2009)

I tried the one from the CD first, when they didn't work then I downloaded new ones but they did not work either.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

Screen shots please?


----------



## activated1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Screen shots please?



No problem, just tell me what shots do you need?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

Show me device manager, and all info in your network, like DCHP, Your subnet, just a screen shot of your status of your card.


----------



## activated1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2009)

Let me ask you this, why don't you just use the Gygabite lan that is on your motherboard?


----------



## mrhuggles (Jan 17, 2009)

lol i have one of those too, he IS useing the onboard lan!

just to conferm, your router is 192.168.1.1 right?


----------



## activated1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Let me ask you this, why don't you just use the Gygabite lan that is on your motherboard?



If it wanted to work i would use it


----------



## activated1 (Jan 17, 2009)

mrhuggles said:


> lol i have one of those too, he IS useing the onboard lan!
> 
> just to conferm, your router is 192.168.1.1 right?



Yes it is, It always was 

The Integrated lan stopped responding in Windows after bios update... 

I had to put in a PCI lan card to use internet.


----------



## activated1 (Jan 17, 2009)

This is the 3com (PCI card)


----------



## mrhuggles (Jan 18, 2009)

after bios update, which update? i think im useing the latest...

EDIT: yep, 1201


----------



## activated1 (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine is 1201 too.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 18, 2009)

I always change the routers i.p from 192.168.1.1,just in case its possible for someone else to acces it.Dunno if it is possible or not really though.


----------

